# tried something new...



## thebeginning (Sep 27, 2007)

[FONT=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hey guys! it's been a long time since i've posted anything on here!

Anyway, a disclaimer:  I 'specialize' in outdoor and/or environmental portraiture for my clients, so I knew I was taking a big step when I bought a backdrop and some Alien Bees to expand my horizons. I've used them since for a few things, but nothing more serious than directory photos for a church or a charity fashion show. I decided to ask a friend of mine to 'model' for me so I could try some things and also have some fun shooting with my friend's mamiya 645AF. 

I just thought i'd post a few shots from the day...I appreciate any tips or comments!

p.s. these were taken with my 5d, not the 645. Also, this was a really relaxed test shoot, hence the clothes and the different makeup and hair near the end.


pretty random, just thought i'd post them up here for kicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  thanks for looking!



























thanks for looking!
[/FONT]


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, good to see you posting again Daniel. It was a long time that you were not here! I missed you and your photos. They are so inspirational. Have always been.
Also your new ones. Taken with your new lights and indoors.
My favourite of this series is the second. I really like her eyes in that one. She is a pretty model to begin with! For sure. But her eyes - their size! - come out best in that one, I think. You did something a little extra to them, didn't you?


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 27, 2007)

These are great Daniel!!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wondering where you were!  I love the last 2.  Very nice.  I am working on trying to get some alienbees also.  I guess you like yours then?  Nice job!


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 27, 2007)

I love them all.  You have great skill.
Also your model is really beautiful.  You're lucky to have such a willing subject with such a great look.


----------



## N1C0L3 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## heip (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice work!!! #2 & #3 are amazing.


----------



## jemmy (Sep 27, 2007)

ive missed you too!  always love checking out your work... love the lighting in 4 and #5 is very cool x


----------



## Southerngal (Sep 28, 2007)

I absolutely love #3!


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 28, 2007)

well, i thought i had posted this yesterday, but i guess i didn't!  i love #2 and #3. but i do think #3 is my fav!!!


----------



## NateS (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with above.  2 and 3 are great but 3 is my favorite.


----------



## noescape (Sep 28, 2007)

I LOVE #3... Incredible.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 28, 2007)

As if you need a disclaimer...geez Daniel. 

For someone who doesnt normally do studio portraits, these are nothing short of amazing.  But Im pretty sure you already know that.  

Always a treat to see your inspirational work! 

NJ


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for the nice words everybody!


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 29, 2007)

These are just plain terrific. I can't wait to see what you can do with a more serious shoot using the same model. She has a genuinely beautiful look and is very photogenic. Great stuff.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 29, 2007)

They are all wonderful but the last one is pure genius.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Daniel, awesome pix! Big kudos to you 

-AS


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite is #2.  I love the look in her eyes and the style of that shot.  Looks really good.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Sep 30, 2007)

Hands down #4.  Amazingly edgy and beautiful - all at the same time.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 2, 2007)

good job dude . . . hehe, my 645. you should scan those prints and put them up!


----------



## cupidcutie4u (Oct 2, 2007)

just beautiful. can I ask you where you got the background??? I was thinking of getting a brown or blue one???


----------



## cupidcutie4u (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't wanna be cheezy but... who's getting the seven years bad luck????


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 2, 2007)

Here I come in and read your post and all the while I'm thinking to myself "Yeah, they are probably perfect images as always"    I can honestly say, I was correct.  I think you are just a natural dude.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 2, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> good job dude . . . hehe, my 645. you should scan those prints and put them up!



yeahhh I might.  what do you think of these now that you've seen both?



cupidcutie4u said:


> I don't wanna be cheezy but... who's getting the seven years bad luck????



i'm not quite sure what you mean (?)



CrazyAva said:


> Here I come in and read your post and all the while I'm thinking to myself "Yeah, they are probably perfect images as always"    I can honestly say, I was correct.  I think you are just a natural dude.



haha actually I just only post up the nicer ones   thanks though!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 2, 2007)

Seven years bad luck - she is referring to the last one looking like a broken mirror I believe.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 2, 2007)

you made her cry.... 

just kidding, nice shots ! 

Great lighting !


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 8, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmm . . . i'm a sucker for the fiber prints, i think the highlight detail is much more appropriate than what i see here (if that makes sense to you)  i wish you had also gotten the 3rd shot here on the mamiya! but i like it here as well.

MY FAVORITE FROM THE SET: that small 11 sec print.


----------

